# .



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Grrrr  

Oh well all the best 

Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTZdFj0AAAXXgAAQYAMFABAALqObgCAAMUaMgaNMjQap6nlPTUwE03qdpSmg6uySeFHgzv6dsl8fncFDbTMuIBHBdyRThQkDZdFj0A==


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for that post Dave. We are all set to go now - only two more sleeps and we will be on our way to fishing nirvana  The cyclone has gone and now all we need is for the swell and wind to drop so we have a nice comfy trip across on Friday night.
Hopefully we can be posting excellent trip reports next week


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm nearly all set to leave here tomorrow morning, finally got the car sorted so let the road trip begin... 8) 8)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done boys,

Hope it all goes great. Looking forward to the report


----------

